# What could this be? Fever, headache, sore throat, stomach pain



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

DD (6 yo) has been sick for 48 hours now. I'm trying to get her into the chiropractor today but they're not calling me back. She'll have a few hours of being okay (usually in the morning of course) but then she'll go back to having a fever. The first night she got a migraine (which she has had once before) but she still keeps saying her head hurts (where her brain is). And she's been saying her tummy hurts (when I ask her to point to one spot she points to the lower left). And then her throat hurts her, especially when she swallows. She has a history of getting extremely high fevers whenever she is sick. It's not unusual for her to go to 105 for an illness that another child would only go to 101 for. The highest this one has been is 103.5 . I looked up all the symptoms for appendicitis (because the tummy thing had me worried) but she doesn't seem to really have those symptoms and it sounds like the appendix is more to the right. She did move her bowels the first day but not yesterday. She didn't eat as much as she usually does yesterday though. She's peeing fine and I'm pushing fluids as much as I can with her.

I would appreciate any help! TIA


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Other then the tummy part, I would say strep throat but that might be my answer because DD just got over it.









The painful swallowing and high fever part definitely. Come to think of it, the high fever made DD constipated so that could have caused a tummy ache. DD is only 26 months though so her answers on things aren't too reliable.

eta: Can you poke DD under the chin (lymph nodes) and see if they seem swollen/tender? That usually happens with strep throat as well.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Strep can cause an upset tummy.

With appendicitis, you're right, that would be more right sided pain and probably vomiting as well. The sore throat wouldn't be related if that's the case but it doesn't sound like it. Since the fever is going down in the morning and coming up throughout the day I'd be inclined to say it's a virus.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

sounds like strep to me, it could be viral or bacterial.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmmm...well, her throat isn't hurting her severly though. It's the usual sore throat.







She does have the strawberry tongue thing going on though. I believe I had strep before....it was absolutely the worst sore throat I had ever had in my life. But I resolved it naturally with herbs and supplements. That's what I would want to do with her too to avoid antibiotics. Since her fever has stayed pretty average for her I feel her body is likely doing it's job so far. It was the headache and tummy pain worrying me the most. I didn't know those could be caused by strep. Thanks for the help. I think I will give it another day then unless she gets worse or new symptoms. If there was anything that you ladies did that helped the strep I'd love to hear it too. Thanks again.


----------

